# What Is The Most Cluttered Room In Your Home?



## Lee (Mar 13, 2020)

Mine is the spare bedroom, supposed to be a spare bedroom but there is no bed. It features bins of fabric, projects which will never get done, probably 40 jigsaw puzzles, a cat bed, cat not in the bed but he's in there somewhere, sewing corner unit covered with bits and pieces....the sewing machine is in there somewhere, pictures yet to be hung or donated, a wine rack, a small freezer, teddy bears and dolls which are yet to be finished, paint supplies etc. etc. etc.

I will straighten things out one day, for now I just close the door.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 13, 2020)

Ron and I hate clutter.  There's really no room in the house that has accumulations of things like you're talking about.  Things are pretty organized.  There's a small storage area in the back of the garage/workshop that needs to be cleaned up and tidied some, but that's about it.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2020)

Smallest spare bedroom which is now a toy room for the grands and other visiting children.  Also the garage, which is a combo workshop, laundry room, storage area, back up pantry, and more.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm not allowed any clutter in the house. (wife's) rule.  So, I make up for it in my shop.  I call it organized chaos.


----------



## toffee (Mar 13, 2020)

lee --iam the same --spare room bed all folded up in the corner -dryer' books on books -- cuddly things --vacuum 'pictures all on the floor --- chairs - wicker cases just junk in them - thought today I will sort this room out = 
but not yet ..lol ..close the door …...…...…….


----------



## Lee (Mar 13, 2020)

Toffee, I am glad to know so am not the only one, we need all this stuff, we really really do.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 13, 2020)

For now, it's our basement.  One of the Granddaughters recently bought an older house a few miles away, and they are going room to room with a total renovation, so our basement has become their storage facility.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2020)

My livingroom. It's not really all that cluttered, but doggie insists on pulling out all her toys from the basket and leaving them all over the floor.


----------



## Wren (Mar 13, 2020)

I hate clutter, so none of my rooms are cluttered, (just don’t look at the tops shelves in my wardrobes) ......


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Lee (Mar 13, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> My livingroom. It's not really all that cluttered, but doggie insists on pulling out all her toys from the basket and leaving them all over the floor.



Oh yeah, blame the pooch hehehe


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 13, 2020)

Mine has to be my very large walk-in closet/storage room.   I have many things in boxes and containers in there, and although I _think _ I know where everything is,  there's a lot of stuff on both walls.   
BUT I can still walk all the way to the end of the room ...


----------



## gennie (Mar 13, 2020)

My screened porch.  It's cluttered with plants.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

No clutter except for our little laundry room. I donated all my various collections (miniature carousel horses, dogs, figurines, etc) and excess furniture years ago.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2020)

gennie said:


> My screened porch.  It's cluttered with plants.


That's not "clutter". You have a conservatory!


----------



## peppermint (Mar 13, 2020)

I have a back room...A Bed, A Bureau, where I put my linens....A closet loaded with clothes and many papers....
I'm ready to get rid of a lot of stuff...My daughter will help me....She gives clothes away where she lives.....She emptied her attic...She didn't
realize how much stuff she had....It's time to get rid of things we don't need....You never know when we will move...….


----------



## toffee (Mar 13, 2020)

yes I moved in 4years ago as we down sized as u call it ' but as I said my spare room is badly cluttered but 
it surprises me really as I dont hoard at all 'this stuff is brought from house A to house B .. its just I have not got round to fixing it yet 'it needs decorating so roll on warmer days --then out comes the roller /paint ...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Mine has to be my very large walk-in closet/storage room.   I have many things in boxes and containers in there, and although I _think _ I know where everything is,  there's a lot of stuff on both walls.
> BUT I can still walk all the way to the end of the room ...


 Mine too... exactly the same . It's my big walk in closet ( dressing room)... but I put everything on shelves in there when there's no space for it elsewhere. Boxes and baskets of *stuff*..on both walls but like you still plenty space to walk down the middle to the window... . I do have a go at clearing it every few weeks , but things just keep creeping back in..


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 13, 2020)

My garage is packed full of my work gear. The rest of my house is organized and, mostly, clutter-free.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I'm not allowed any clutter in the house. (wife's) rule.  So, I make up for it in my shop.  I call it organized chaos.
> 
> View attachment 95300


  There should be a law that allows everyone to have their workshop exactly how they like it....


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 13, 2020)

I am a major neat freak so there’s no clutter around my house, I pick up things as I go along.


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 13, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I'm not allowed any clutter in the house. (wife's) rule.  So, I make up for it in my shop.  I call it organized chaos.
> 
> View attachment 95300


Your wife and I are kindred spirits.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 13, 2020)

The attic, the shed, my office and the garage. None of which are really bad, they just always seem to need some "fine tuning."

Of course, right now the whole house is cluttered with puppy toys. I counted 28 of them on the floor a couple of days ago. Daisy seems to feel quite proud of the contents of her toy box and drags them out into new piles in the different rooms every day. We never had a dog that loved toys quite like this one.


----------



## jujube (Mar 13, 2020)

The kitchen. Everything ends up there.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 13, 2020)

The room named 'Every.'  Or is that 'Any?'


----------



## Catlady (Mar 13, 2020)

One big closet.  I shove it all in there and say,  "_Hasta luego_ until I feel like dealing with you!"  (Still haven't)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 13, 2020)

We don't clutter but the things we do have has a place and a purpose and even with that mindset we still ended up with items we haven't use for a long while. This past fall and winter I purged like crazy. It feels good.
The room with the most organized items is my daughters old bedroom which has become my computer,craft,sewing room, I spend a lot of happy hours in there.  
My son stores many things in our garage from his cabinetry business. It doesn't bother me because it isn't mine and he will be the one to sort through it should we decide to sell or kick the bucket.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 13, 2020)

We don't have any clutter, either.  I like to keep things in order around here.   There is a big bag of clothing in a spare room that needs to be dropped off at Goodwill, however.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 13, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Ron and I hate clutter.  There's really no room in the house that has accumulations of things like you're talking about.  Things are pretty organized.  There's a small storage area in the back of the garage/workshop that needs to be cleaned up and tidied some, but that's about it.


Same here..  Hubby and I don't care too much for clutter.  His closet is more organized than mine.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 13, 2020)

That is a really easy answer for me.  None of my rooms are cluttered!  I have made sure of that over time.


----------



## candlesong (Mar 13, 2020)

I have a closet in my bedroom that is basically my "To Do - Projects" room. Currently my most important project is working out a method for actually getting *into* my closet. I have artwork (drawing, painting) projects in there, I have some old camping gear in there for if i ever go camping again. There is an old finger-weave hammock that still needs to be finished. There's needlepoint stuff, an old knot board I started when my dad was alive, some knitting projects and a crochet blanket that stares accusingly at me every time i look in the door. Gotta admit. I'm a craft store junkie.


----------



## oldman (Mar 14, 2020)

Our media room. Too many pieces (very small) of left-over popcorn. I eat about 2-3 bags per week while watching parts of shows here and there.

I wouldn't say clutter, just a little messy. I think that's because I don't let the cleaning lady in there to clean. I am in charge of that room, so it rarely gets done. I need to do better.


----------



## drifter (Mar 14, 2020)

It is really kind of hard to tell.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2020)

oldman said:


> Our media room. Too many pieces (very small) of left-over popcorn. I eat about 2-3 bags per week while watching parts of shows here and there.
> 
> I wouldn't say clutter, just a little messy. I think that's because I don't let the cleaning lady in there to clean. I am in charge of that room, so it rarely gets done. I need to do better.


Have you thought about getting a dog?


----------



## oldman (Mar 14, 2020)

oldman said:


> Our media room. Too many pieces (very small) of left-over popcorn. I eat about 2-3 bags per week while watching parts of shows here and there.





Aunt Bea said:


> Have you thought about getting a dog?


Yes, I have. My wife said no. Her exact words were,  “No more animals.” She says every animal that has died has caused her a broken heart.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 14, 2020)

Our house is large, but the study is always the "default" stowage  room...we've got no basement, but do have a 4 plus car garage  and an upstairs garage a0tl so go figure. Never enough space...the other rooms are very open and not cluttered...hmmm...maybe that means put all the "clutterables" in the study?  LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

Not a jealous face about anyone with a 4 car garage >>>>>>


----------



## Gaer (Mar 14, 2020)

Not everyone has a cleaning lady.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 14, 2020)

Lee said:


> Mine is the spare bedroom, supposed to be a spare bedroom but there is no bed. It features bins of fabric, projects which will never get done, probably 40 jigsaw puzzles, a cat bed, cat not in the bed but he's in there somewhere, sewing corner unit covered with bits and pieces....the sewing machine is in there somewhere, pictures yet to be hung or donated, a wine rack, a small freezer, teddy bears and dolls which are yet to be finished, paint supplies etc. etc. etc.
> 
> I will straighten things out one day, for now I just close the door.



I have a spare bedroom like that, too.  It also houses my vacuum, ironing board, dog food and other stuff that really doesn't fit anywhere else  Also a large bag (started but not quite full yet) of stuff I plan to take to a thrift shop.  I call it the junk room.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Not everyone has a cleaning lady.


 *Haha...yes  we do..most us are our own cleaning ladies... (or men)  *


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 15, 2020)

The hallway closet, where all nonessential things go and get forgotten. 
Avalanches have been reported there ..


----------



## Ronni (Mar 15, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> The hallway closet, where all nonessential things go and get forgotten.
> Avalanches have been reported there ..


In my work (I'm an organizer) hall closets are LEGION!!!  OMG you've all seen those movie clips where the person opens the hall closet door and gets buried in the avalanche of stuff?  Yeah, well that happens in real life too.  I've actually been cautioned by a client before I open the door!!!  

And you know, so many of the things you all have mentioned here are MY job security!  These are exactly the things I'll go into someone's home and take care of.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 15, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Not everyone has a cleaning lady.


Yes, I don't have one now...used to years ago when we were working.  Actually the house is very easy to keep clean.
Has to do with the way its built (Hub built it) and its woods location.  Have so many plants inside along the back it keeps the air clean inside, too.  They say plants do that.  Kids are driving down from Ohio with the dog for 2 weeks.  They always want to help with anything we might need done.  Been ditching a lot of stuff the last few years  from when the "moms" lived with us.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Not everyone has a cleaning lady.


I do my own cleaning by choice, not by circumstance.

I've found over the years that it takes a certain amount of time and elbow grease to maintain any level of organization and cleanliness in my surroundings.

The only difference between maintaining a high level and a low level is the additional one-time effort to raise the bar.

The amount of time required to maintain each level is pretty much the same and in some cases, it actually takes less time and effort to maintain a neat clean home.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 15, 2020)

I have to have some semblance of order.  Clutter does not fit with the clean and serene ambiance I require.  I once painted a wall which was hardly even a slight hint from something I wanted to match and it drove me crazy!  I had to change the whole decor.  I don't think I'm a fanatic but I'm much more creative when style, shape, color, space and form are pleasing to my eye.
Creating ambiance in your surroundings is not just for you.  Make a world where gods and angels want to come and visit.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Make a world where gods and angels want to come and visit.


The gods and angels who stop by my home are pretty good at overlooking a little chaos.  Otherwise they would have abandoned me when I had 3 kids in less than 2-1/2 years (including a set of twins).


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 16, 2020)

Oh my - this had me thinking of some room that WASN'T cluttered...  I give up /-;


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 16, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Ron and I hate clutter. There's really no room in the house that has accumulations of things like you're talking about. Things are pretty organized. There's a small storage area in the back of the garage/workshop that needs to be cleaned up and tidied some, but that's about it.


I coulda wrote this

My lady is a clean freak
Not a speck of dust...anywhere
She sees dirt where it isn't to the normal human

I'm a tidy freak
Don't much care about dust

...of which explains why my lady sometimes looks at me like I'm just a huge chunk of dust when I come from the shop


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 16, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I coulda wrote this
> 
> My lady is a clean freak
> Not a speck of dust...anywhere
> ...


Mrs. O' loves a challenge!


----------



## katlupe (Mar 16, 2020)

Even if I wanted to have some clutter, in a studio apartment it would be a disaster. My storage locker downstairs is cluttered and stuffed. But I plan on spending some time down there soon to clean it out. I need to get rid of stuff I do not use. Soon!


----------

